# Has anyone here been to an SA support group?



## davers (Apr 10, 2010)

If so, did it help? and how did it help? Thanks.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

It helps being around people with similar experiences. It also takes off the pressure because if things feel awkward there is a mutual understanding around it. It is nice to be able to think "well, we're an awkward bunch" rather than judging yourself individually.

Also, it is eye opening because it can really give you the insight that these people you're meeting are decent people. There's no reason they should have to feel so self conscious and hesitant. You can then apply that back to yourself: if their anxiety is irrational, yours can be as well. Nothing wrong with them, nothing wrong with you.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I participated in a research study 2 years ago for CBT.

It did help me. I'm still very nervous socializing, but i did get over little things like being nervous about going to the supermarket, crossing the street, and asking questions to clerks and the like.

It's always nice to meet people who are in your same situation, too. I made a friend, but he was much older and married, so we never kept up with the friendship due to...life.


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Crossing the street... my old nemesis!


----------



## nbtac41 (Nov 13, 2011)

i've just recently join a group here in manila..i thought this group doesn't exist. just searched in google about it.
joining in a group with similar 'illness' can be very beneficial because you are sharing your own experiences,problems,etc with them.
we will have a group outing to a theme park on sunday..and i just can't wait for it!


----------



## Kitsch (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm actually going to a self help group for the first time tonight. Doesn't hurt to try it out.


----------



## Michael1973 (May 25, 2005)

I've been involved with an SA therapy/support group for several years, and find it incredibly helpful. If you can even find such a group (unfortunately, they're rare), it's a unique opportunity to participate in a discussion with other people who actually get what SA is and how it affects us.

My biggest surprise in participating in this group continues to be how different each person is. Before, I figured all SA people were just like me, but nothing could be further from the truth. A real eye-opening experience.


----------



## soulfulgirl (Dec 29, 2010)

I was in a small CBT group for about 10 weeks..It definetly helped but I still struggle at times...depending on situation...I've learned some good techniques..which has helped. Also was in a anxiety group...this group was larger...and they talked about various anxieties..I had a more difficult time in this group because of the size...*I will say that being with other people who experience the same thing and knowing I'm not alone is my greatest motivater in conquering this illness...I'm not different...others are having the same anxieties as I do..I'M not alone...YOU are not alone...*


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

those SA support group are full of people who are not SA. Some people like to claim to be something they are not really. 

I heard of an experience of an SA person who went to a meet up and said that the boys who went only wanted to meet girls and were not SA at all.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I have and I look forward to them.


----------

